# Could A Blowgun Kill A Zombie?



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Basically, could a medium to close range headshot with a good dart kill a zombie, with an average blowgun such as the sort dave Canterbury makes on YouTube? Thanks
Shadowslinger123


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

if you flew to the moon and encountered an alien who wanted to probe you, and all you had for protection was a spork, could you kill him? why ask these questions since all zombies live in australia right now and are hibernating. you could make it a syringe you are shooting, fill it with some alizae and let the party begin.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

seriously ! this is a question that came to mind ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> seriously ! this is a question that came to mind ?


----------



## Ocelli (Mar 19, 2012)

Could a blowgun KILL a zombie?!?
Zombie = DEAD person
HMMMM I don't get it.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

newconvert said:


> if you flew to the moon and encountered an alien who wanted to probe you, and all you had for protection was a spork, could you kill him? why ask these questions since all zombies live in australia right now and are hibernating. you could make it a syringe you are shooting, fill it with some alizae and let the party begin.


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

WTF?!?!? They are in Australia? I better get myself a blowgun then! Anyone know where I can get a top-notch blowgun for free to kill these dead zombies before I'm added to the undead hordes?

*Please note this post contains heavy sarchasm - Read it at your own risk*

Jay


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

The Bushtucker man is a zombie?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

NOT THE BUSHTUCKER!!


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

No.. the Bush Tucker man EATS zombies... Thats how HARDCORE us aussies are!! lol


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

jayw81 said:


> No.. the Bush Tucker man EATS zombies... Thats how HARDCORE us aussies are!! lol


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh I didn't know they were in Australia, I'm scared


----------



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

You can only kill a zombie ( according to joergsprave) by destroying its brain. They're not dead, they're UNdead. Seriously, have you seen the walking dead?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you load the dart with a micro sized atomic bomb and coat it with arsenic, it will kill the zombie easily.

Unless the Zombie is a member of the US Congress, in which case all bets are off.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Shadowslinger123 said:


> You can only kill a zombie ( according to joergsprave) by destroying its brain. They're not dead, they're UNdead. Seriously, have you seen the walking dead?


SCHOOLED!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What about a kyptonite dart ?

Oh, that only works on superman zombie.

What a bout a silver one then ?

Oh vampire zombies...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> What about a kyptonite dart ?
> 
> Oh, that only works on superman zombie.
> 
> ...


Dude silver is for werewolf zombies, and garlic tips are for vampire zombies, Duh!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Dude silver is for werewolf zombies, and garlic tips are for vampire zombies, Duh!


Well not according to the worlds leading source, Wesley Snipes AKA Blade. He uses silver bullets.

But that's cool to know they kill werewolves too. One blowgun that can kill vampires, vampire zombies, werewolves and werewolf zombies!

Add some kryptonite and you can then kill a Superman vampire zombie werewolf!

What about a blue whale ?


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> What about a blue whale ?


You just need a harpoon for that...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------

